# First squirrel!



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

This morning I walked outside and noticed a squirrel in my front yard. I just *happened* to have my Scout in my pocket and some 7/16" balls too. :0)

It ran up a tree and began circling the tree as I angled to get a shot. After a moment of circling I had a decent shot and took it. I heard a loud "thwack" and it fell immediately. My ball hit the head and it was an instant kill. My first squirrel with a slingshot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations! That was a good shot. Now you are hooked .....

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice job! I'm still looking for my first kill with a slingshot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A slingshot is a fine hunting tool. Congratulations.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yey you did it..congrats on the first squirrel.. few more & good eating....May Your Ammo Fly Straight...AKAOldmiser

..~


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Flockaduck said:


> This morning I walked outside and noticed a squirrel in my front yard. I just *happened* to have my Scout in my pocket and some 7/16" balls too. :0)
> 
> It ran up a tree and began circling the tree as I angled to get a shot. After a moment of circling I had a decent shot and took it. I heard a loud "thwack" and it fell immediately. My ball hit the head and it was an instant kill. My first squirrel with a slingshot!


Hey! Be real careful with those THWACK!s, there's very few of us around, y'know.

:wave: :wave: Nice shooting. Now you have to eat it :rofl:

THWACK!


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Congratulations,y'all definitely felt proud of that Scout, especially when u took down something with it. nice one!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

He would be one of many. fry it up, no front legs.


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome! Good shot. I still remember my first squirrel, what a rush! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. Yes
I am going to eat it and it is in my freezer
Now. Let us prey!


----------

